# New Forum



## ffaubert (Jul 3, 2005)

Looks great Jeff,

I wasn't able to log on with my old password so I re-created myself. I hope that doesn't mess anything up.

Did you use PhPBB for this? I'm looking to create a forum for our city's dart players.

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 3, 2005)

Yes this is phpBB but I uses a version created by integraMOD which includes a lot of great features.

I am loving it way too much and I think you will too. Let me know if you decide to set the forum up... I may not be much help but I will do what I can if you have any questions.

Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------

